# VMWare vSphere 4.0 - udev and 70-persistent-net.rules

## barrison

I have a bit of an issue.  Some of the applications that are reliant on gentoo for their system also rely on one nic "outside" to be eth0 and one nic to be "inside" eth1.  We're currently migrating from use of physical servers for each part of the application to a more processing on demand model with VMWare.

I can't load up every virtual machine onto the same node within the ESX cluster and expect things to work so they tend to be brought up randomly throughout the farm as need rises and falls.  Currently when I bring up a new machine I have to manually edit 70-persistent-net.rules so eth0 and eth1 are the proper NICs based on MAC address.

Is there some nice and easy way to get udev to rewrite this file at boot every time?  I've noticed some inconsistencies when I bring up a clone without that file where no NICs get populated via udev which is another frustration all in it's own.

How I would love the developers to fix this issue in the application but it wasn't originally designed to scale.  Any help would be appreciated as I can't figure this one out.

----------

## vad3r

I#m sure when you remove the rule it will be recreated during bootup. I've done this in the past and it just worked out.

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

one way would be to simply remove the `ATTR{address}=="your-mac",` part away in 70-persistent-net.rules and force the Kernels eth0 to be udevs eth0 like that:

```

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth0", NAME="eth0"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth1", NAME="eth1"

```

I hope that helps...  :Razz: 

Cheers!

----------

